# 30 New Classic Lures



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Here's a look at Field & Streams's 30 new classic lures. Check 'em out. Most of these can be had with sales and discounts for 5 bucks or less. All proven fish catchers. I think F&S knows a little bit about fishing.--Tim......................................................http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...ing/what-use-catch-bass/2011/03/30-best-lures.......................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Awesome, glad to see that X-Rap was up there.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> Here's a look at Field & Streams's 30 new classic lures. Check 'em out. Most of these can be had with sales and discounts for 5 bucks or less. All proven fish catchers. I think F&S knows a little bit about fishing.--Tim......................................................http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...ing/what-use-catch-bass/2011/03/30-best-lures.......................................................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 44689


Ah, come-on now! You should have just stopped by saying these thirty were very nice choices and proven fish catchers. I agree, these are all good lures....then you have to "beat a dead horse" and slip in a mis-leading opinion!

Without pricing the whole list...you have plastics which are gonna be $5 bucks or less anyway. The LC, Strike Pro, Live Target, Mann's, Salmo are not going to be even close to 5 bucks and even the Rapalas are $8.49 at most places and YoZuri around 8. And I'm still gonna change out Hooks and o-rings on the cheap stuff....and maybe tune them!LOL


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

"Bomber A-Salt
The Bomber Long A has been a staple in the salt for decades, especially in the striper surf. But the A-Salt is an update that addresses *two flaws of the original: too many hooks and not enough weight.* With the third belly hook gone, tangles are fewer and hook removal is easier. Likewise, a heavier internal weight lets you toss the A-Salt a bit farther, which is a benefit when you&#8217;re casting into the wind."

Sooooooooo true of this or rapalas or pretty much any of the 5"ish minnow type baits with 3 hooks, especially if they are made of balsa. Anyone who fishes for smallmouth in our rivers know that a 3-hook baits, is a no-no, at least if you don't want to destroy the fish. Plus, 2 bigger trebles, hook much better than 3 smaller ones.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

It's got the chubby darter. I like that lure a lot. Not many others like it(none that I know of). Its kind of a cross bw a vibee and a silent rattletrap.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Sebile Magic Swimmer: $18
X-Rap: $7.50
Bull Dawg: $19
Butterfly Jig: $14.99 - $24.99
Hornet: $10
LC Sammy: $15
Pin's Minnow: $8
Skitter Pop: $8
Crystal Minnow: $10
Live Target Craw: $11
Strike Pro: $13
Double Cowgirl: $25

Given the fact that there are about 10 plastics listed, most of the hardbaits are $10 or more.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, monkey man, if 4 out of 16 hard baits is "most" then you might need to take a refresher in math 101. 

im tired of this argument, all those baits obiously work at one time or another. i like LC, i dont care if Rebel is your deal.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

There's a sucker born every minute" is a phrase often credited to P. T. Barnum (18101891), an American showman. It is generally taken to mean that there will always be many gullible people in the world..........TICK...TOCK...TICK...TOCK...TICK... TOCK


















BAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I can't help it if you pay the highest possible price you can find. I don't. With sales, discounts and clearance markdowns. I find lures routinely selling for 30-40-50% off. MSRP is a joke! I have way too many choices than to pay inflated prices. Manufacturers understand that you don't have to sell as many if you have a high mark-up. Simple economics.

"While many fishing lures fade away soon after they appear on shop shelves, some remain tackle-box staples forever. The Dardevle spoon, the curly-tailed grub, the Senko, and many others are longtime proven fish-catchersand thus earned a ranking in the April 2006 Field & Stream cover story 50 Greatest Lures of All Time. 

But there are 30 other lures that are equally, if not more, deserving of that label. Some are new. Some have been around for a few years but havent gotten the widespread respect they deserve. Others, because theyre designed for use in certain regions and for specific species, just arent on the radar of many anglers. 

What it comes down to is this: These lures catch boatloads of fish. They should, or soon will, be held in the same regard as the Zara Spook and Original Rapala. Heres why, and how to fish them. --Joe Cermele"

Nice touch legendaryyaj!--Tim..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, monkey man, if 4 out of 16 hard baits is "most" then you might need to take a refresher in math 101.
> 
> im tired of this argument, all those baits obiously work at one time or another. i like LC, i dont care if Rebel is your deal.


 Good post. Is this the return to the "old" punk?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe I shop in the Twilight Zone or something but the only lures I routinely see in the clearance bins are in fact junk,the ones the don't sell,or the ones that's been dicontinued. That's why they're there,they're not being bought because word's out that they suck.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> Maybe I shop in the Twilight Zone or something but the only lures I routinely see in the clearance bins are in fact junk,the ones the don't sell,or the ones that's been dicontinued. That's why they're there,they're not being bought because word's out that they suck.


lmfao... too funny. 

and not sure which punk your referring to, the old old punk (trouble maker) the old punk (new leaf) or the current punk (trouble finisher). 

i will just say that im wore down, ole robertj really had me on the ropes with the whole "you got your ass whooped by real pros" banter. but all my ogf buds picked me up off the matt for a few more rounds, ding ding ding.


samual l jackson said it best "*...AND YOU WILL KNOW MY NAME IS THE LORD WHEN I LAY MY VENGENCE UPON THEE*"


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> lmfao... too funny.
> 
> and not sure which punk your referring to, the old old punk (trouble maker) the old punk (new leaf) or the current punk (trouble finisher).
> 
> ...


You really wouldn't want to tangle with me Punk .What good would it do ya? To be whooped fishing by a 57 yr old man would be quite embarrassing and even if you won everyone would say so what he beat an old man  You get your picture on the cover of bassmaster and I'll even ask for your autograph lol


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> ...AND YOU WILL KNOW MY NAME IS THE LORD WHEN I LAY MY VENGENCE UPON THEE[/B]"


Oh Man, LORDOFTHEPUNKS has returned in FULL FORCE! All is right in the world again!LOLLOLLOL


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Tokugawa said:


> Sebile Magic Swimmer: $18
> X-Rap: $7.50
> Bull Dawg: $19
> Butterfly Jig: $14.99 - $24.99
> ...


Thanks, I was too lazy to look them all up!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> lol, monkey man, if 4 out of 16 hard baits is "most" then you might need to take a refresher in math 101.
> 
> im tired of this argument, all those baits obiously work at one time or another. i like LC, i dont care if Rebel is your deal.


He was trying to take another shot and slip it through....NOT!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Maybe I shop in the Twilight Zone or something but the only lures I routinely see in the clearance bins are in fact junk,the ones the don't sell,or the ones that's been dicontinued. That's why they're there,they're not being bought because word's out that they suck.


You know how much New Stuff that I have bought the last 2 years trying to re-vamp my tackle and how hard I research stuff...I can probably count on 1 hand how many 30%-50% off deals that I have found on "Top of the Line Lures" in 2 years, and most of those were on EBay!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

why does it seem like when a CERTAIN group of guys post, it turns into a argument?
we get it, expensive lure are a arm and a leg to buy but last longerand catch the fish. and cheap lures are made cheap and wont last long but have great catching abilities. leave it behind at the most $5 hardbaits suck post and move on!!
by the way, wheres the swedish pimple?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> why does it seem like when a CERTAIN group of guys post, it turns into a argument?
> we get it, expensive lure are a arm and a leg to buy but last longerand catch the fish. and cheap lures are made cheap and wont last long but have great catching abilities. leave it behind at the most $5 hardbaits suck post and move on!!
> by the way, wheres the swedish pimple?


Could it be that a certain segment of people on here has trash talked expensive lures and those that use them enough already and there's some people that's sick and tired of seeing that garbage posted. I still say you outta spend more time studying your school books than being on here trying to make everyone play nicey nice.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

spfldbassguy said:


> Could it be that a certain segment of people on here has trash talked expensive lures and those that use them enough already and there's some people that's sick and tired of seeing that garbage posted. I still say you outta spend more time studying your school books than being on here trying to make everyone play nicey nice.


you know what spfldbassguy? I think it's time you stop replying to my posts. if i cant say anything without your criticism, then why the hell should you reply?!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> you know what spfldbassguy? I think it's time you stop replying to my posts. if i cant say anything without your criticism, then why the hell should you reply?!


Look kid nobody needs you to be the OGF police on here,that's what the MODS are for. Yeah I post alot of responses to some of your posts because unlike some people on here I'm not afraid to tell you the truth. Some people have gone so far to tell me to take it easy on you cause your a kid. Doesn't matter if your young or old on here if there something said in a post that I disagree with I'm responding to it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

spfldbassguy said:


> Look kid nobody needs you to be the OGF police on here,that's what the MODS are for. Yeah I post alot of responses to some of your posts because unlike some people on here I'm not afraid to tell you the truth. Some people have gone so far to tell me to take it easy on you cause your a kid. Doesn't matter if your young or old on here if there something said in a post that I disagree with I'm responding to it.


 first, if you want any calm replies from me, DO NOT call me a KID. I AM 13 NOT 10.
SECOND! i am not trying to be ogf police, im just tired of all the arguing. look, nobody can get their questions answered without being interrupted by a retarded arugument about lure's. that is what PM is for.
is it me, or does it feel like your trying to get me to leave? that is what it feels like.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

robertj298 said:


> You really wouldn't want to tangle with me Punk .What good would it do ya? To be whooped fishing by a 57 yr old man would be quite embarrassing and even if you won everyone would say so what he beat an old man  You get your picture on the cover of bassmaster and I'll even ask for your autograph lol


57 aint really that old for fisherman, its not too late there buddy, you can still come over to the darkside and see what its like. their are pot tournaments on griggs every week, your home water that you have dominated for years. i went there 2 times last year for the sunday morning tourny and won both of them but only had a mere 9 lbs both times. you shouldnt have much problem with your routine bag of 18lbs. 

hang in there buddy, i dont usually take myself to seriously unless someone picks a fight with me. all is good in the house of the punk


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> first, if you want any calm replies from me, DO NOT call me a KID. I AM 13 NOT 10.
> SECOND! i am not trying to be ogf police, im just tired of all the arguing. look, nobody can get their questions answered without being interrupted by a retarded arugument about lure's. that is what PM is for.
> is it me, or does it feel like your trying to get me to leave? that is what it feels like.


youre a riot kid, i am one of your biggest fans. oddly enough i find myself clicking on a thread every time i see you have posted.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Lures, drugs, and rock n' roll!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

spfldbassguy said:


> Look kid nobody needs you to be the OGF police on here,that's what the MODS are for.


Everyone keep it civil, so one of the mods doesn't lock another thread.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> why does it seem like when a CERTAIN group of guys post, it turns into a argument?
> we get it, expensive lure are a arm and a leg to buy but last longerand catch the fish. and cheap lures are made cheap and wont last long but have great catching abilities. leave it behind at the most $5 hardbaits suck post and move on!!
> by the way, wheres the swedish pimple?


I just responded to the original post from Tim...It was a very good thread until he had to make a biased "untruth" about the 30 New Classics to stir things up! 
He actually was just bored and wanted to get a kick out of it and see how many would respond, so you have really been suckered because we are all joking around with Tim and you are getting way too serious!LOL


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> first, if you want any calm replies from me, DO NOT call me a KID. I AM 13 NOT 10.
> SECOND! i am not trying to be ogf police, im just tired of all the arguing. look, nobody can get their questions answered without being interrupted by a retarded arugument about lure's. that is what PM is for.
> is it me, or does it feel like your trying to get me to leave? that is what it feels like.


Not to burst your bubble but even at the ripe old age of 13 you're still a kid. No I'm not trying to get you to leave this site at all. Like I stated previously whether you're young,old,or inbetween if there's something posted that I disagree with then I'm probably gonna comment on it. Like I said before I have no ill will towards you at all,heck I'd even go out fishing with you sometime just so I could see your balloon float idea in practical use.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Everyone keep it civil, so one of the mods doesn't lock another thread.


In all my responses to the kid I've been civil. Now there might of been a little sarcasm in them but it's been on the up & up.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> first, if you want any calm replies from me, DO NOT call me a KID. I AM 13 NOT 10!
> 
> OMG ty Johnny for that line! I haven't laughed that loud in a month. People around me at work thought I had something wrong with me because I just blurted it out reading the comment on my phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

something tells me "the kid" isnt going to be posting any time soon. the mods finally put him "in time out", "in the corner" "in saturday school" on "suspension" "in the principals office" "went to his room without supper" "grounded" got his "mouth washed out with soap" getting a "paddling" "go get a switch from the tree jonny" . gonna be awhile before ole jonnyutahteen gets to grace us with is comedy.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> something tells me "the kid" isnt going to be posting any time soon. the mods finally put him "in time out", "in the corner" "in saturday school" on "suspension" "in the principals office" "went to his room without supper" "grounded" got his "mouth washed out with soap" getting a "paddling" "go get a switch from the tree jonny" . gonna be awhile before ole jonnyutahteen gets to grace us with is comedy.


Poor old guy...


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am totally lost on this thread but some funny azz stuff!! 


Kerry your getting a Steez....damn the sky is falling and donkeys are flyin. Just opened a 700$ order from TW and my kitchen table looks like buffet of lures. Gotta open them up and clear the evidence before the g-friend catches on. 

good fishing gents!
:B:B:B


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

hello all!! did you miss me? i think you did, especially lord of teh pucks up there. jonyy utha tenn?? where did that one come from? 
thanks to you guys, i now know why it's a bad idea to expose my age on the internet. people expect me to be a respectful, perfect, , "kid", but they get mad when it turns out im compleatly different. know that i do not treat most people with respect, because do not deserve it. if you felt like i treat you with no respect, you must have done something to me to get me mad. minor things like calling me a kid, or say that i do not belong in conversations, is like saying "stay out, because your a kid, and you think like one." really, i think mostly like a adult. i am so much smarter than most and it is ignored because "im a kid"....... 
so i say this, you want respect? give me some or you get none.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> hello all!! did you miss me? i think you did, especially lord of teh pucks up there. jonyy utha tenn?? where did that one come from?
> thanks to you guys, i now know why it's a bad idea to expose my age on the internet. people expect me to be a respectful, perfect, , "kid", but they get mad when it turns out im compleatly different. know that i do not treat most people with respect, because do not deserve it. if you felt like i treat you with no respect, you must have done something to me to get me mad. minor things like calling me a kid, or say that i do not belong in conversations, is like saying "stay out, because your a kid, and you think like one." really, i think mostly like a adult. i am so much smarter than most and it is ignored because "im a kid".......
> so i say this, you want respect? give me some or you get none.


LOL... Maybe you should take a few extra courses in spelling and grammar before you start telling us how much smarter you are than most of us.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> hello all!! did you miss me? i think you did, especially lord of teh pucks up there. jonyy utha tenn?? where did that one come from?
> thanks to you guys, i now know why it's a bad idea to expose my age on the internet. people expect me to be a respectful, perfect, , "kid", but they get mad when it turns out im compleatly different. know that i do not treat most people with respect, because do not deserve it. if you felt like i treat you with no respect, you must have done something to me to get me mad. minor things like calling me a kid, or say that i do not belong in conversations, is like saying "stay out, because your a kid, and you think like one." really, i think mostly like a adult. i am so much smarter than most and it is ignored because "im a kid".......
> so i say this, you want respect? give me some or you get none.


I don't think you learned one thing during your little hiatus. You're a kid so deal with and don't get mad when refered to as one. It definitely shows that you don't treat most people with any respect and that's a shame for you. You outta take your own advice and show a little respect because then you might actually earn some for yourself. Also bragging that you're so much smarter than the rest of us isn't earning any "Gold Star" points either on here. You shoulda stopped in your post right after saying "Hello,did you miss me" but you didn't and that's a shame kid because you just inserted your foot back into your mouth yet again. I agree with RobertJ 298,you outta know how to spell a little better and type more coherently first before posting on the internet.

I'll be honest with you some more,I did miss you for one reason. You're comical and I think you've got a future in that field when you get a tad bit older. Your posts are hilarious at times and they make me laugh and I missed that. Glad to have you back and keep the hilarity coming.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> hello all!! did you miss me? i think you did, especially lord of teh pucks up there. jonyy utha tenn?? where did that one come from?
> thanks to you guys, i now know why it's a bad idea to expose my age on the internet. people expect me to be a respectful, perfect, , "kid", but they get mad when it turns out im compleatly different. know that i do not treat most people with respect, because do not deserve it. if you felt like i treat you with no respect, you must have done something to me to get me mad. minor things like calling me a kid, or say that i do not belong in conversations, is like saying "stay out, because your a kid, and you think like one." really, i think mostly like a adult. i am so much smarter than most and it is ignored because "im a kid".......
> so i say this, you want respect? give me some or you get none.


I guess during your "Time-Out" you didn't learn a thing...too bad! Life is harder on people like you, you lose alot of friends acting they way you do, and others will not help when you need them. I'm sorry you're always going to have to learn things the hard way....Life is alot easier when you listen and learn from other peoples mistakes or life experiences!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lord of "teh pucks" only missed your banter because its so ludicris its funny. im certain a genious like yourself could understand that all of us would still know exactly how old you are even if you hadnt told us. you talk like a kid, you think like a kid, you act like a kid and your intelligence level is likely right around the mendoza line when compared with other kids. its a shame, because kids in general are not like you, for the most part, they are usually much more eager to learn and less likely to think they can teach you something.

there are plenty of other kids on this site that dont think they have it all already figured out. if you keep thinking you have nothing left to learn then you will be stuck at 13 for your entire life. good luck with that.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You guys are funnier than the 3 stooges!

How eloquently you turn a phrase. How gracefully you use the language.

How pathetic it is, to see coming from grown men.

Cant you see the last shred of credibility floating away? Just open your eyes. Sad! -- Tim............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow said:


> You guys are funnier than the 3 stooges!
> 
> How eloquently you turn a phrase. How gracefully you use the language.
> 
> ...


If that's the case then I guess you can call me "Curly".

What's pathetic is that this kid just doesn't get it. He gets a month long ban for his antics and he comes right back on here with the same gusto that got him the time out in the first place. In case you didn't notice we gave him some constructive pointers to try to help the little lad out. If he continues going through life with the attitude he's already got then he's headed for some serious problems and some of us are actually trying to help him see the light. I think he's a decent kid but he needs to tone down the bravado a little bit. I've said on more than one occasion that I'd take him out fishing if I lived close enough to him. I have no ill will towards him at all but I've seen kids like this little guy before that ended up in places and situations that's not good and I really hope not to see him follow that path in life.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow said:


> You guys are funnier than the 3 stooges!
> 
> How eloquently you turn a phrase. How gracefully you use the language.
> 
> ...


There were actually 4 replies to the young man, so I guess we're the 4 Musketeers!LOL

I think we offered good advice, maybe we can help with the problems that you consistantly have also!

"One For All...And All for One!"


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

spfldbassguy said:


> Look kid nobody needs you to be the OGF police on here,that's what the MODS are for. Yeah I post alot of responses to some of your posts because unlike some people on here I'm not afraid to tell you the truth. Some people have gone so far to tell me to take it easy on you cause your a kid. Doesn't matter if your young or old on here if there something said in a post that I disagree with I'm responding to it.


This is about as sad as it gets, not only on OGF, but life in general......Mark


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

bassmastermjb said:


> This is about as sad as it gets, not only on OGF, but life in general......Mark


PuterDude...please Nuke this...It's Rainy outside and I'm feeling snippy, I don't want to offend a Site Sponsor!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

bassmastermjb said:


> This is about as sad as it gets, not only on OGF, but life in general......Mark


Sorry you feel that way but it's your opinion and you're entitled to it. What I find sad is that nowadays everyone feels that we need to pamper,sugar coat,and never ever tell someone the truth for the fear of their precious feelings getting hurt. The kid's a little too cocky on here and he felt I was picking on him which was never the case,I'm just one of the few that'll call him OR ANYONE ELSE OUT ON HERE WHEN RIDICULOUS THINGS ARE POSTED. The kid has a decent chance to be a productive adult for our soceity if he'd only be willing to lose his attitude. He's repeatedly stated that he gives nobody respect because they don't deserve it but then he gets mad and upset when he gets none in return. Maybe with all your wisdom and compassion you can have a talk with the little guy and become lifelong friends becuase it's obvious that he doesn't want to listen to anyone else that maybe has been through more in life than him so far.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Sorry you feel that way but it's your opinion and you're entitled to it. What I find sad is that nowadays everyone feels that we need to pamper,sugar coat,and never ever tell someone the truth for the fear of their precious feelings getting hurt. The kid's a little too cocky on here and he felt I was picking on him which was never the case,I'm just one of the few that'll call him OR ANYONE ELSE OUT ON HERE WHEN RIDICULOUS THINGS ARE POSTED. The kid has a decent chance to be a productive adult for our soceity if he'd only be willing to lose his attitude. He's repeatedly stated that he gives nobody respect because they don't deserve it but then he gets mad and upset when he gets none in return. Maybe with all your wisdom and compassion you can have a talk with the little guy and become lifelong friends becuase it's obvious that he doesn't want to listen to anyone else that maybe has been through more in life than him so far.


Ying and Yang. Laurel and Hardy. You two are meant to be together like adoptive internet father and son. It is destiny.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

spfldbassguy said:


> Doesn't matter if your young or old on here if there something said in a post that I disagree with I'm responding to it.


That lil sentence speaks volumes.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

jshbuckeye said:


> That lil sentence speaks volumes.


Gee thanks but isn't that how a productive debate goes,someone states something and the other person doesn't fully agree with it and responds. I think alot of people in this thing called life has become.......pansies. Too afraid to speak their mind to anyone reguardless of the subject matter. I don't care what people think of me because I'm not on this earth to be liked or loved by everyone. If I voice my opinion and someone gets offended over it so be it or if they agreee so be it as well.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

sbreech said:


> Ying and Yang. Laurel and Hardy. You two are meant to be together like adoptive internet father and son. It is destiny.


Not trying to be his daddy or anything of the such,just trying to offer him some friendly advice about dropping the attitude he has towards anyone older than his ripe ol' age of 13.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahhh yes OGF's voice of reason lmao


spfldbassguy said:


> Not trying to be his daddy or anything of the such,just trying to offer him some friendly advice about dropping the attitude he has towards anyone older than his ripe ol' age of 13.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

sbreech said:


> Ying and Yang. Laurel and Hardy. You two are meant to be together like adoptive internet father and son. It is destiny.


Who's the Daddy? It's hard to tell....


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> Ahhh yes OGF's voice of reason lmao
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


Maybe you can become friends with the little dude and pass along your hatred for LeBron.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> hello all!! did you miss me? i think you did, especially lord of teh pucks up there. jonyy utha tenn?? where did that one come from?
> thanks to you guys, i now know why it's a bad idea to expose my age on the internet. people expect me to be a respectful, perfect, , "kid", but they get mad when it turns out im compleatly different. know that i do not treat most people with respect, because do not deserve it. if you felt like i treat you with no respect, you must have done something to me to get me mad. minor things like calling me a kid, or say that i do not belong in conversations, is like saying "stay out, because your a kid, and you think like one." really, i think mostly like a adult. i am so much smarter than most and it is ignored because "im a kid".......
> so i say this, you want respect? give me some or you get none.


I hate to say it, but I do see an old "me" in this kid. JUST A LITTLE BIT!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I hate to say it, but I do see an old "me" in this kid. JUST A LITTLE BIT!


I like how you turned out...maybe you can tutor him!LOL


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

There is not a single person that has responded to this thread that has any room to talk about how sad life is, or that society has been degraded, or someone has spoken wrongly to a teen, or OGF has gone downhill because of the posts....we all have kept this going instead of ignoring it and letting it end...so we are all alike, we're all "Hind-Ends" (_!_) and all responsible for the negativity in one way or another, so none of you should feel good about yourselves...! Good Fishing!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> There is not a single person that has responded to this thread that has any room to talk about how sad life is, or that society has been degraded, or someone has spoken wrongly to a teen, or OGF has gone downhill because of the posts....we all have kept this going instead of ignoring it and letting it end...so we are all alike, we're all "Hind-Ends" (_!_) and all responsible for the negativity in one way or another, so none of you should feel good about yourselves...! Good Fishing!


According to some I'm the biggest Hind End of all on here and I'm ashamed of that.All kidding aside you're absolutely correct,everyone has posted something at some point in time that maybe we should read over first before actually posting it.


----------

